# Links > Tutorials >  Active directory & Domain Controller tutorials.

## Vcore

Μήπως κάποιος απο εσάς έχει κάτι να δώσει ? 
έψαξα στον google αλλά έχει τα βασικά 

i want to go deeper  :: 

Ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## andreas

Ψαξε τα βιβλια της MS ή της oreilly
H oreilly αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει ενα μονο για active directory!

----------


## Vcore

Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πόσο deeper και τι… αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω?? … με ευχαρίστηση… για πε για πε!  ::

----------


## Vcore

Δεν θέλω να κάνω ένα κατεβατό με ερωτήσεις .

Απλά θέλω να καταλάβω ποιες είναι οι διαφορές του domain controller security policy από το απλό policy. Τι πειράζω σε κάθε περίπτωση.?

'Εψαχνα ενα ebook που να εξηγεί τι κάνει το κάθε τι. Και επίσης οι επιλογές που δίνει το καθένα να ρυθμίσεις για ποιόν αναφέρεται ...κ.τ.λ

Βρήκα ένα ftp με ebooks. Μπορώ να το δώσω σε όποιον θέλει.

 ::

----------


## vegos

> Απλά θέλω να καταλάβω ποιες είναι οι διαφορές του domain controller security policy από το απλό policy. Τι πειράζω σε κάθε περίπτωση.?


Το domain policy είναι αυτό που στέλνει ο server σε όλα τα μηχανάκια που βρίσκονται (joined) στο domain.

Το local policy είναι αυτό που έχει ο κάθε υπολογιστής.

Αν στείλεις κάτι από το domain, ισχύει αυτό κι όχι το τοπικό του υπολογιστή.

Με το policy κάνεις διάφορες βλακείς, θα δεις τι περίπου, από το local policy σε έναν υπολογιστή με Windows...

Η εφαρμογή του γίνεται κάθε φορά που ο υπολογιστής κάνει σύνδεση στο domain (συνδεθείς δηλαδή πάνω του, κι όχι τοπικά στον υπολογιστή).

----------


## NetTraptor

> domain controller security policy


Προσοχή όμως… αυτό που περιγράφεις παραπάνω είναι ποιο ειδικό policy και απευθύνετε στους ίδιους τους domain controller ….

----------


## Vcore

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vcore
> 
> domain controller security policy
> 
> 
> Προσοχή όμως… αυτό που περιγράφεις παραπάνω είναι ποιο ειδικό policy και απευθύνετε στους ίδιους τους domain controller ….


Με λίγα λόγια θες να πεις οτι απευθύνετε στην σύνδεση για παραπάνω από 1 domain controller? Και οι κανόνες αφορούν μόνο αυτούς.

Οταν κάνει κάποιος join στο domain.....και δουλεύει στον υπολογιστή του (χωρίς σύνδεση στον server me RDP) υπακούει στους κανόνες που έχω ορίσει εγώ στο Domain security policy Και όχι αυτούς που έχω ορίσει στο Domain controller security policy. Σωστά? Αρα αν έχω μόνο εναν domain controller δεν χρειάζεται να πειράξω το DOmain controller security policy πάλι σωστα?


Σκέφτομουν για να πειραματιστό :

Οταν κάποιος απο το δίκτυο κάνει format και στην εγκατάσταση των windows κάνει απευθείας join στο domain αργότερα θα κάνει login στα windows με τον λογαριασμό που του έχω ανοίξει εγώ. ΑΝ ρυθμίσει διάφορα πράγματα στο προφιλ του αυτό το προφίλ που αποθυκεύεται? Τοπικά στο pc του η μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό ώστε στο επόμενο φορμάτ να μην χρειαστεί να κάνει πάλι ρύθμιση του προφίλ του.

Αυτά για αρχή.

Είναι ολόκληρη ιστορία το AD.... να πάρει αλλά δεν χάνω και τίποτα να το δοκιμάσω.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.

 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λοιπόν θα σου απαντάω στα ερωτήματα σου ένα ένα παρά να αρχίσουμε την θεωρία γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ από εδώ και θα γράψουμε βιβλίο…

1.	Αυτόματα join δεν γίνετε με τίποτα…(χμμμ στο περίπου… υπάρχουν τρόποι αλλά δεν είναι straight forward) Ένας admin κάνει το Installation και με το account του που ανήκει στους Domain Administrators…ή στους Global Domain Administrators και με αυτό κάνει join το μηχάνημα στο domain.
2.	Profiles….χμμμ τι εννοείς εδώ? Αν εννοείς documents, desktop settings, bookmarks blab la… αυτά μπορούν να γίνονται store σε ένα remote dir στον server σύμφωνα με κάποιο policy που πρέπει να φτιάξεις….Έτσι κατά το format του PC στο επόμενο restart αφού το κάνεις join πάλι στο domain θα έχεις το profile έτυμο πάλι από το remote folder!.. εεε… κάπως έτσι…
Αν πάλι με την λέξη profile εννοείς κάποιες ρυθμίσεις πχ removal από κάποια tabs από τον Explorer για κάποιους χρήστες… και αυτό γίνετε με policy….
Για αυτό άλλωστε είναι το AD…. Central Directory (LDAP structure στην ουσία) & Authority Distributor….ένα πράμα κάπως…

Τα policy από την άλλη χωρίζονται σε user και computer policy… Με λίγα λόγια τι κάνει ποιος σε ποιο μηχάνημα…

To Domain Controller policy που αναφέρεις παραπάνω είναι Policy που αφορά τους ίδιους τους domain controllers και αν κοιτάξεις μέσα στα options του policy θα βρεις πολλές διαφορές με ένα default domain policy. Απευθύνετε κατά αποκλειστικότητα στα policy options που αφορούν DCs (Domain Controllers aka Windows 2000/2003 Servers με AD activated) είτε είναι ένας ή περισσότεροι…

Αυτά… πάμε παρακάτω… ή πάμε μαζί παρακάτω στο VoIP 32521….Δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός στο να περιγράφω εδώ γενικότητες… διάβασε και λίγο περί policies.. Τι είναι, πως χωρίζονται, που κάνουν apply, πως, δες τα OU (Organizational Units) κλτ κτλ..  ::

----------


## vegos

> Οταν κάποιος απο το δίκτυο κάνει format και στην εγκατάσταση των windows κάνει απευθείας join στο domain αργότερα θα κάνει login στα windows με τον λογαριασμό που του έχω ανοίξει εγώ.


Όταν κάνει format, για να κάνει join στο domain, πρέπει να ξέρει το username/password του domain admin, αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί.




> ΑΝ ρυθμίσει διάφορα πράγματα στο προφιλ του αυτό το προφίλ που αποθυκεύεται? Τοπικά στο pc του η μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό ώστε στο επόμενο φορμάτ να μην χρειαστεί να κάνει πάλι ρύθμιση του προφίλ του.


Αν έχεις ορίσει roaming profiles αυτά μένουν τοπικά στον υπολογιστή αλλά και στον server (my documents, cookies, favorites, desktop, wallpaper, outlook settings κλπ).
Για την ακρίβεια, οι ρυθμίσεις αποθηκεύονται τοπικά και ενημερώνεται (συγχρονίζει) και ο dc (ή όπου είναι ο fileserver σου).
ΑΝ τώρα την επόμενη φορά ο χρήστης κάτσει σε άλλο Η/Υ, τότε θα έχει το ίδιο περιβάλλον (εκτός από τις εγκατεστημένες εφαρμογές που μπορεί να έχει κάνει). 
Πρακτικά, αν έχεις 10 Η/Υ με τις ίδιες εφαρμογές, ο χρήστης θα μπορεί να δουλέψει όπου κι αν κάτσει.
Τα my documents κλπ τα φέρνει από τον server, ΑΝ δεν έχεις ξανακάτσει στον ίδιο υπολογιστή.

Αν τώρα βγάλεις το καλώδιο δικτύου, και προσπαθήσεις να συνδεθείς στον υπολογιστή (στο domain, όχι τοπικά), πάλι θα δουλέψεις, απλώς οι αλλαγές δεν θα γραφτούν στον dc.

Αν συνδεθείς με κάποιο τοπικό account, δεν έχεις καμία σχέση με το domain (άλλα settings)..

----------


## 123456789

Είχα κάτι ωραία e-books της Sybex αλλά τα έχω πετάξει...θα ρωτήσω και θα σου πω.

----------


## Vcore

Η βοήθεια σας ήταν άψογη.

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2. Θα κάνω δοκιμές με τις ρυθμίσεις να δω τι κάνει τι και πως το κάνει.

Nettraptor δεν είμαι στο Awmn οπότε δεν μπορώ να σε καλέσω στον αριθμό αυτό.  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Αν έχεις ορίσει roaming profiles αυτά μένουν τοπικά στον υπολογιστή αλλά και στον server (my documents, cookies, favorites, desktop, wallpaper, outlook settings κλπ).
> Για την ακρίβεια, οι ρυθμίσεις αποθηκεύονται τοπικά και ενημερώνεται (συγχρονίζει) και ο dc (ή όπου είναι ο fileserver σου).
> ΑΝ τώρα την επόμενη φορά ο χρήστης κάτσει σε άλλο Η/Υ, τότε θα έχει το ίδιο περιβάλλον (εκτός από τις εγκατεστημένες εφαρμογές που μπορεί να έχει κάνει). 
> Πρακτικά, αν έχεις 10 Η/Υ με τις ίδιες εφαρμογές, ο χρήστης θα μπορεί να δουλέψει όπου κι αν κάτσει.
> Τα my documents κλπ τα φέρνει από τον server, ΑΝ δεν έχεις ξανακάτσει στον ίδιο υπολογιστή.
> 
> Αν τώρα βγάλεις το καλώδιο δικτύου, και προσπαθήσεις να συνδεθείς στον υπολογιστή (στο domain, όχι τοπικά), πάλι θα δουλέψεις, απλώς οι αλλαγές δεν θα γραφτούν στον dc.
> 
> Αν συνδεθείς με κάποιο τοπικό account, δεν έχεις καμία σχέση με το domain (άλλα settings)..


ωραια κουβεντα ανοιξε, ας βαλω και εγω μερικες ερωτησεις  :: 

στην περιπτωση roaming profiles, τι γινεται οταν ο χρηστης θελει να τον ακολουθει το outlook οπου και να κατσει; (με τα μηνυματα του φυσικα)
ή στην περιπτωση που στο profile του, στα my documents, αποθηκευει μερικα giga απο δεδομενα (πχ αρχεια autocad, εικονες μεγαλης αναλυσης κλπ)
καθε φορα που θα καθεται σε εναν αλλο υπολογιστη θα πρεπει να περιμενει για να γινει η αντιγραφη απο τον server στον local δισκο;

βασικα, υπαρχει τροπος, το pc να λειτουργει σαν απλο τερματικο και ολα μα ολα να αποθηκευονται *μονο* στον server, απο το αρχειο που θα κανεις drag n drop στο desktop μεχρι το email που θα λαβεις? (οχι terminal services)

----------


## NetTraptor

> ωραια κουβεντα ανοιξε, ας βαλω και εγω μερικες ερωτησεις 
> 
> στην περιπτωση roaming profiles, τι γινεται οταν ο χρηστης θελει να τον ακολουθει το outlook οπου και να κατσει; (με τα μηνυματα του φυσικα)
> ή στην περιπτωση που στο profile του, στα my documents, αποθηκευει μερικα giga απο δεδομενα (πχ αρχεια autocad, εικονες μεγαλης αναλυσης κλπ)
> καθε φορα που θα καθεται σε εναν αλλο υπολογιστη θα πρεπει να περιμενει για να γινει η αντιγραφη απο τον server στον local δισκο;
> 
> βασικα, υπαρχει τροπος, το pc να λειτουργει σαν απλο τερματικο και ολα μα ολα να αποθηκευονται *μονο* στον server, απο το αρχειο που θα κανεις drag n drop στο desktop μεχρι το email που θα λαβεις? (οχι terminal services)


Μέχρι τα 2000 server/client που είχα παρακολουθήσει λίγο το άθλημα με τα roaming profiles δεν έπαιζε κάτι με το synchronization … όλη η δουλειά που είχε να κάνει με το profile γινόταν remote… aka θέρισμα σε BW…
Με τα 2003/XP υπάρχει το synchronized folders. Τα δεδομένα υπάρχουν και στον client αλλά και στον server… αν πέσει ο server ο client δουλεύει Local και όταν ο server γίνει up τα δεδομένα γίνονται sync… Το sync απενεργοποιείτε από τον client προαιρετικά αν το αυτός το θέλει όποτε πάμε στο σενάριο 1…

Το θέμα με το Outlook η MS το βλέπει λίγο διαφορετικά και αν και τα pst από ένα pop3 είναι μέσα στο profile και γίνονται sync σε roam, αυτή όπως ξέρουμε προωθεί τον Exchange… που ουσιαστικά ο χρήστης εκεί δουλεύει remote έτσι και αλλιώς σε style Notes-Domino… προαιρετικά μπορεί το mail box να είναι και local με sync μεθόδους!

Άρα από ότι καταλαβαίνεις.. η απάντηση σε αυτό που ρωτάς είναι ΝΑΙ… Έτσι άλλωστε δουλεύουν μερικές εταιρίες για πολλούς λόγους… ασφάλεια δεδομένων και πληροφοριών, central backup… κτλ κτλ…

Πάντως ότι και να κάνεις πίστεψε με… το bandwidth το θες … έτσι και αλλιώς

----------


## nc

Τα παρακάτω μπορούν να βοηθήσουν  :: 

Καλό διάβασμα...


Σημείωση: Όποιος τα ήθελε τα κατέβασε ...

...

----------


## vegos

> βασικα, υπαρχει τροπος, το pc να λειτουργει σαν απλο τερματικο και ολα μα ολα να αποθηκευονται *μονο* στον server, απο το αρχειο που θα κανεις drag n drop στο desktop μεχρι το email που θα λαβεις? (οχι terminal services)


Χμ.. Όχι... Θα μένει ένα profile στον υπολογιστή, αλλά τι σε πειράζει; Δεν έχουν access οι άλλοι χρήστες...




> Μέχρι τα 2000 server/client που είχα παρακολουθήσει λίγο το άθλημα με τα roaming profiles δεν έπαιζε κάτι με το synchronization … όλη η δουλειά που είχε να κάνει με το profile γινόταν remote… aka θέρισμα σε BW…
> Με τα 2003/XP υπάρχει το synchronized folders. Τα δεδομένα υπάρχουν και στον client αλλά και στον server… αν πέσει ο server ο client δουλεύει Local και όταν ο server γίνει up τα δεδομένα γίνονται sync… Το sync απενεργοποιείτε από τον client προαιρετικά αν το αυτός το θέλει όποτε πάμε στο σενάριο 1…


Σωστά, απλώς το synchronized folders είναι extra δυνατότητα (μπορείς να την απενεργοποιήσεις). 
Απλώς, καλό είναι να την έχεις, ώστε αν πέσει το lan για κάποιο λόγο, να μην χάσεις data.

Όσο για το bandwidth, μια φορά που κάθεσαι σε νέο υπολογιστή θα σε σκίσει. Την πρώτη. Μετά δεν το μεταφέρει όλο, μόνο τις αλλαγές.

Μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής: 
Να μην αποθηκεύεις τα data σου στο desktop κλπ, αλλά σε ένα mapped drive, ώστε να μην τα κάνει copy στο PC σου, αλλά να τα βλέπεις όπου κι αν είσαι (θα στο φέρνει το mapping με το profile σου).

Εκεί μέσα μπορείς να χώσεις και το .pst σου αν θες, ως προσωπικός φάκελλος...

----------


## Vcore

Usefull infos....

God Bless.

 ::

----------


## mbjp

> Χμ.. Όχι... Θα μένει ένα profile στον υπολογιστή, αλλά τι σε πειράζει; Δεν έχουν access οι άλλοι χρήστες...


σίγουρα, αλλά μιλάμε πάντα για την περίπτωση όπου οι χρήστες έχουν τεράστιους όγκους δεδομένων - αλήθεια, τι γίνεται εαν ο τοπικός δίσκος γεμίσει; το PC σβήνει το roaming profile κάποιου χρήστη που δεν έχει κάνει πρόσφατα login;

----------


## vegos

> σίγουρα, αλλά μιλάμε πάντα για την περίπτωση όπου οι χρήστες έχουν τεράστιους όγκους δεδομένων - αλήθεια, τι γίνεται εαν ο τοπικός δίσκος γεμίσει; το PC σβήνει το roaming profile κάποιου χρήστη που δεν έχει κάνει πρόσφατα login;


Δε σβήνει τίποτα. Ακόμα κι αν σβήσεις τον χρήστη, θα πρέπει να σβήσεις και το τοπικό του profile για να "καθαρίσεις" το δίσκο.

Όμως όπως είπα και πριν.. Mapped drives. Τα χώνεις εκεί.

Το profile είναι τα cookies, favorites, desktop κλπ.

Δεν χρειάζεται να τα αφήνεις όλα στο desktop.

Αλλάζεις και το My Documents σε z:/user/mydocuments κι είσαι μια χαρά  ::

----------


## fotis

Κάποιος να βγάλει τα zipαρισμένα αρχεία - βιβλία απο το forum γιατι θα τρέχουμε και δε θα φτάνουμε.

----------


## argi

> Όμως όπως είπα και πριν.. Mapped drives. Τα χώνεις εκεί.
> 
> Το profile είναι τα cookies, favorites, desktop κλπ.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να τα αφήνεις όλα στο desktop.
> 
> Αλλάζεις και το My Documents σε z:/user/mydocuments κι είσαι μια χαρά


Vegos+++

ασε που αν θελεις να κανεις τακτικό backup είναι ο μονος τρόπος για να τα παιρνεις ολα με την μια κεντρικά

Mόνο θέμα έχεις με εφαρμογές που πάνε ντε και καλά να γραψουν στο local settings και πάνε και γραφουν στον τοπικο δισκο... (πχ. Outlook express γίνεται πολύ δύσκολα redirected και ακόμα κι αν το κάνεις, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις compact γιατί ξέρει ότι ζει πάντα σε τοπικό δίσκο...Αντίθετα το outlook παίζει μια χαρα...)

@rg!

----------


## Vcore

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> Όμως όπως είπα και πριν.. Mapped drives. Τα χώνεις εκεί.
> 
> Το profile είναι τα cookies, favorites, desktop κλπ.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να τα αφήνεις όλα στο desktop.
> 
> Αλλάζεις και το My Documents σε z:/user/mydocuments κι είσαι μια χαρά 
> ...


Γίνεται και με το express αυτό.
Αν κάνεις Map έναν δίσκο στο AD και πείς σε κάθε υπολογιστη στον explorer του use -> "map drive" το store emails & contacts και μετά πεις στο express meintenance θα γίνεται σε αυτό τον folder Κάθε χρήστη έλυσες και αυτό το πρόβλημα.
 :: 

Ετσι το έχω κάνει εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια σε τοπικό έπίπεδο και ήδη έχω 1,5 gb με emails.

Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείς format δεν σε νοιάζει . Στήνεις πάλι windows Και ξανακάνεις αυτό που είπα παραπάνω με αποτέλεσμα να σου δείχνει τους φακέλους που δημιούργησες και τα emails που είχε ο κάθε φάκελος.
Τα μόνα που δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει είναι τα mail rules τα οποία ξαναφτιάχνεις.

'Οσο για τα mail accounts μπορείς να τα κάνεις export στο directory του κάθε user ώστε να μην θυμάσαι συνέχεια τι κωδικούς και ρυθμίσεις είχε ο χρήστης.

Ελπίζω να είμαι σωστός. Πιστεύω ότι αυτά που αναφέρω γίνονται άνετα με AD  :: 

Cheers

----------

